

From an email and form to $25k in 3 months - dhiraj86
http://medium.com/who-what-why/c744d79a6e76

======
Hates_
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6213196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6213196)

